# Czarny ekran

## lekto

Mam dość dziwny problem z systemem, pojawia się czarny ekran, słychać że dysk twardy się zatrzymuje i jedyne co można zrobić to restart.

Zaczęło się wczoraj, rano dowiedziałem się że jest wyszła nowa wersja nvidia-drivers, ale zainstaluję jak będę komputer wyłączać, bo potrzebny jest restart. Około drugiej w nocy ekran zrobił się czarny ekran, w tym czasie miałem uruchomionego Firefoxa i rozmawiałem przez Facebooka. Po restarcie jak zalogowałem się znowu pojawił się czarny ekran, po jeszcze kilku próbach stwierdziłem że raczej nic z tego, a nie mam ochoty o tej godzinie na kombinowanie, więc poszedłem spać. Miałem już kiedyś taki problem i rano wszystko znowu działało. Niestety rano również pojawiał się czarny ekran, ale po zamknięciu xdm, problemu nie było. Z logów dowiedziałem się, że ostatnie co było przed restartem to uruchomienie się tora, więc profilaktycznie ustawiłem żeby się nie uruchamiał przy starcie. Zaktualizowałem nvidia-drivers do najnowszej wersji, po restarcie główny monitor nic nie wyświetlał, chociaż w xrandr był widoczny i połowę pulpitu ucięło. Po zamaskowaniu najnowszej wersji sterowników i w momencie gdy sterowniki już się skompilowały i kopiowały się na dysk ekran zrobił się czarny przy wyłączonych Xach.

Po uruchomieniu Windows 7 wszystko działa jak trzeba, dysk twardy nie ma bad sectorów.

Procesor: i5-4570

Płyta główna: asus b75 pro3

Ram: 1x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz

Karta graficzna: Nvidia GTX 660TI

Dyski: Adata SX900 60GB i WD Blue 1TB

Monitor: Benq E2200HDA i Benq FP91G X

----------

